# Getting Serious, need my Nutrition Checked



## kindanewtothis (May 26, 2014)

I'm 5'10, 140, 19 years old, have been lifting serious for 1 year,went from 125-140 lbs, nice strength gains (for me), pretty good shape, 8% BF, from 4-5 years of body weight/conditioning exercises, but want to reach 160 lbs by next year and stay under 10% BF.

My diet hasn't been on spot, I just eat what's around the house, but it's usually clean. I know I haven't been eating enough because my diet has been basically unchanged for years.

But now I plan to be more strict with my nutrition and at least meet my calorie requirements.
This is what I have in mind to purchase:

10 lb whey (for 3-4 months)
4 lb tilapia (every week)
2-16 oz bottles of liquid egg whites (each week)
10 lb chicken breast (every  3 weeks-month)
shredded wheat nd 2% milk, oat meal, whole wheat bread, mixed vegetables, and brown rice for carbs


Please give me suggestions/tips.


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 26, 2014)

what about beef? ground beef even? 


Dont forget oatmeal. 

Try this to start with if you can eat it
4 whole eggs in morning, 1 scoop whey Shake (in water or milk or Almond Milk)
1 cup oatmeal cooked

meal 2
6oz chicken breast, ground turkey, or talapia,
1 cup brown rice, half a cup almost or walnuts raw

meal 3
6 oz red mean or salmon
6oz baked potato or yam, 1 tbsp or olive oil

meal 4
repeat meal 2

meal 5
6oz ground turkey beef or salmon with 6oz baked potato

For your  postworkout shake 40-50g whey protein with 30-40g dextrose or waxy maize starch

If you can eat all that


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2014)

Why so strict with the types of foods? Screw eating clean. Nobody even knows what that means anymore.

Whey isn't food. I wouldn't use that for a meal at all unless it's thrown in a blender with ice cream.

Tilapia is worthless. I think the only reason it's eaten is because it has no taste. Shrimp scallops or other species of more oily fish like tuna or salmon should be eaten.

Eat whole eggs. 

Where is the steak? The burgers? Maybe some game meat like venison. You gotta mix it up.

Your carb sources too. What is the difference between whole wheat bread versus white bread? Or brown rice versus basmati? Your body can't really tell. It's all glucose.  Potatoes, rice, grits, poptarts, cereal...

You are 5 feet 10 inches and weigh 140lbs at 8%. Don't eat using some cookie cutter diet out of a magazine. You dont have to eat six meals a day. You aren't going to get fat.  But you aren't going to gain much more size without bumping your calories.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 26, 2014)

you already said it - you need more quantity

Swap out liquid egg whites for whole eggs

And eat more chicken - you have eating 4lbs of Tilapia vs only 3lbs of chicken breast per week.. why so much fish? 

You're bulking.....Ground beef....enough said 


evrything else looks good - milk, oats, veggies, brown rice - I'm a huge fan of sweet potatoes and fruits - apples & bananas


----------



## kindanewtothis (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I really like beef, but it's usually more work to prepare, more expensive (same with Salmon), and keeps me full much longer. Also PillarofBalance, only reason I aim to eat clean is because less money on cookies/ice cream = more money for protein for me, which I probably what I lack most in my diet anyways. Oh, and I eat basmati rice regularly too, so the brown rice will just be for variety.

I'll try to add more whole eggs to my diet, but liquid egg whites are just so much more convenient - I can just pour them in my oat meal or in my milk/whey.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 26, 2014)

kindanewtothis said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone! I really like beef, but it's usually more work to prepare, more expensive (same with Salmon), and keeps me full much longer. Also PillarofBalance, only reason I aim to eat clean is because less money on cookies/ice cream = more money for protein for me, which I probably what I lack most in my diet anyways. Oh, and I eat basmati rice regularly too, so the brown rice will just be for variety.
> 
> I'll try to add more whole eggs to my diet, but liquid egg whites are just so much more convenient - I can just pour them in my oat meal or in my milk/whey.




It's cool. Don't listen to them and stay 140. You need a plethora of double cheeseburgers in your diet.


----------



## kindanewtothis (May 26, 2014)

Will definitely try out your breakfast idea Canadian Muscle, thanks. Most of my meats are already prepared with olive oil, so I think that's my main source of  fat too, instead of from salmon/beef. Is Tilapia really worthless though? It's such a light, inexpensive, protein dense fish and so easy to prepare.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 26, 2014)

kindanewtothis said:


> Will definitely try out your breakfast idea Canadian Muscle, thanks. Most of my meats are already prepared with olive oil, so I think that's my main source of  fat too, instead of from salmon/beef. Is Tilapia really worthless though? It's such a light, inexpensive, protein dense fish and so easy to prepare.



My wife eats tilapia 5x a day prepping for contests, so that leads me to believe its useless for bulking. Unless you can eat 5 lbs of tilapia daily lol.


----------



## kindanewtothis (May 26, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It's cool. Don't listen to them and stay 140. You need a plethora of double cheeseburgers in your diet.



I'm staying off the pop tart, ice cream, and cheese burger diet, had enough of those in my earlier years. I also like a little more discipline with anything I do in my life.

I'd prefer gaining 1 lb a month and having my insides improve simultaneously, rather than risk any future health problems for some quick weight gain, not that your method is wrong by any means, just a different approach.


----------



## kindanewtothis (May 26, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My wife eats tilapia 5x a day prepping for contests, so that leads me to believe its useless for bulking. Unless you can eat 5 lbs of tilapia daily lol.



ahahaha, 5 lb tilapia or any other meat a day I feel would kill me, that'd be like 500g protein and 2300 calories from fish alone.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 26, 2014)

kindanewtothis said:


> I'm staying off the pop tart, ice cream, and cheese burger diet, had enough of those in my earlier years. I also like a little more discipline with anything I do in my life.
> 
> I'd prefer gaining 1 lb a month and having my insides improve simultaneously, rather than risk any future health problems for some quick weight gain, not that your method is wrong by any means, just a different approach.



Why are you assuming eating a burger or some ice cream will ruin your health? They contain something you desperately need if you want to gain mass....calories. What's the difference in a calorie from a hamburger vs a calorie from tilapia? I hope you realize something: you said you like more discipline in your life so you avoid burgers and such. Well discipline can also be thought of doing what it takes to gain the mass you want and not making arbitrary food restrictions which points to no discipline.


----------



## kindanewtothis (May 26, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Why are you assuming eating a burger or some ice cream will ruin your health? They contain something you desperately need if you want to gain mass....calories. What's the difference in a calorie from a hamburger vs a calorie from tilapia? I hope you realize something: you said you like more discipline in your life so you avoid burgers and such. Well discipline can also be thought of doing what it takes to gain the mass you want and not making arbitrary food restrictions which points to no discipline.



I understand the importance of calories, but I think you are downplaying the importance of the macro nutrients where those calories are coming from. Yes, I agree with you that a calorie is just a calorie, doesn't matter if it came from a hamburger or tilapia, that calorie will provide you the same amount of energy regardless. But, the difference between the Tilapia like you mentioned, and the hamburger, is the calorie breakdown, which is 90% protein/10% fat for the Tilapia, and 61% fat, 25% protein, 14% carbs from the hamburger. If I were aiming to eat 140g protein a day, and my food source was the burger, I'd need about 2 triple cheese burgers, and I'd be at around 140g protein (ignoring protein bio-availability) and about 2200 calories, with about 1300 of those  calories coming from fat, 550 from protein and 350 from carbs. This sounds like a horrible break down, even before ignoring the sodium, cholesterol, saturated fat, etc.

If I went with Tilapia, I could get 180g of protein at under 900 calories, about 1.3g/lb BW. I'd still have over 1300 calories to eat before meeting the 2 cheese burgers in terms of calories, BUT I wouldn't have a crappy 61% fat, 25% protein, 14% carb breakdown.  Also, I could get in much more fiber, which would keep me full longer. With crazy amounts of fats like in the burger, it's very easy to greatly exceed calorie requirements, which won't help you any with muscle, it'll just mean fat storage, and then more time required to lose the excess fat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 26, 2014)

kindanewtothis said:


> I understand the importance of calories, but I think you are downplaying the importance of the macro nutrients where those calories are coming from. Yes, I agree with you that a calorie is just a calorie, doesn't matter if it came from a hamburger or tilapia, that calorie will provide you the same amount of energy regardless. But, the difference between the Tilapia like you mentioned, and the hamburger, is the calorie breakdown, which is 90% protein/10% fat for the Tilapia, and 61% fat, 25% protein, 14% carbs from the hamburger. If I were aiming to eat 140g protein a day, and my food source was the burger, I'd need about 2 triple cheese burgers, and I'd be at around 140g protein (ignoring protein bio-availability) and about 2200 calories, with about 1300 of those  calories coming from fat, 550 from protein and 350 from carbs. This sounds like a horrible break down, even before ignoring the sodium, cholesterol, saturated fat, etc.
> 
> If I went with Tilapia, I could get 180g of protein at under 900 calories, about 1.3g/lb BW. I'd still have over 1300 calories to eat before meeting the 2 cheese burgers in terms of calories, BUT I wouldn't have a crappy 61% fat, 25% protein, 14% carb breakdown.  Also, I could get in much more fiber, which would keep me full longer. With crazy amounts of fats like in the burger, it's very easy to greatly exceed calorie requirements, which won't help you any with muscle, it'll just mean fat storage, and then more time required to lose the excess fat.



I thought your problem with beef was that it made you too full? Now you're saying you want to eat more fiber to help feel fuller?? Doesn't make sense. 

Your problem is gaining weight, it doesn't matter the macro breakdown so long as you're getting enough protein and fats to meet your minimum requirements. 

You're making an appeal to an extreme. I never said to solely eat a burger as your only choice. Diversity in food sources is important but you're taking it to an extreme here. Cholesterol is needed for hormonal production and the more you get from your diet the less your body makes naturally unless you have a problem with your blood lipids. Same goes with saturated fats, they're not unhealthy when eaten in moderation.  

Lastly, as POB said, your theoretical fat gains you allude to are inconsequential at this point considering your stats. You need to eat period. Regardless of the name of he food, you need to eat and eat more of everything in front of you.


----------



## kindanewtothis (May 26, 2014)

Yes, beef makes me feel full pretty fast, which is why I can't eat enough of it during a single meal. Fiber is good so I don't get any random hunger cravings throughout the day.

I understand what you are saying though, I need to eat more.


----------



## Azog (May 26, 2014)

**** fish, egg whites and chicken breast. I was eating 11oz 2-4x of each daily for months. I didn't gain shit. Now, I eat 6oz of beef 2x daily, chicken thighs and whole eggs. It works much better. I'm up over 30lbs.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 26, 2014)

Brother, the #1 factor in packing on slabs of rock solid muscle is your overall net calories... The ole Calories In - Calories Out


If you can hit your overall calorie intake needed to add muscle without eating cheese burgers and ice cream then go for it, it certainly isn't impossible. These guys are just trying to prevent you from coming back on here in a year saying "Ive tried everything and can't gain any weight.. thinking about first cycle". You'd be missing the easiest, simplest way to gain muscle - high caloric foods


----------



## woodswise (May 26, 2014)

Good advice from some great guys in this thread.

As for getting fat, buddy, you will see it coming miles ahead and it will take years and years to go from where you are to fat.  So lift a lot and bulk, bulk, bulk and when you start to get a little bit fat in a couple of years, then cut back down to see how much muscle you gained.  Then repeat over and over again.  Eventually, over many years, if you play your cards right, eat like a monster and lift like a hulk, you'll become a muscle beast.


----------

